# Puly Caff Cleaning Products/ Offers



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Various cleaning materials and kits at discounted price

Puly Caff kit: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Puly%20Caff/Puly%20Caff%20Cleaning%20Kit

Puly Milk Frother cleaner: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Puly%20Caff/Puly%20Milk%20Frother%20Cleaner%201L


----------

